# Найден ген - виновник сколиоза. Вот так новость!



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июл 2007)

Найден ген - виновник сколиоза
К заболеванию приводит дефект в некодирующей части гена
О такой болезни, как сколиоз, врачам известно еще со времен Гиппократа, однако причины сколиоза до сих пор оставались невыясненными. Ученым из Школы медицины Университета Вашингтона удалось обнаружить первый ген, связанный с возникновением этой болезни, которой поражены около 3% детей в мире. Исследование, результаты которого опубликованы в American Journal of Human Genetics, посвящено причинам, по которым дефект в гене, известном как CHD7, ведет к С- и S-образному искривлению позвонков, характерному при сколиозе.






Ученые связали дефект в гене CHD7 с идиопатическим сколиозом, формой сколиоза, при которой невозможно определить причины заболевания. Это наиболее распространенный тип сколиоза, который развивается у прежде здоровых детей и прогрессирует с возрастом. 

«Будем надеяться, что теперь мы сможем определить этапы процесса воздействия гена на развитие позвоночника, - заявила профессор генетики, медицины и педиатрии Анна Боукок. - Если мы поймем базовые причины заболевания, то теоретически мы сможем предсказать, кто может заболеть сколиозом и подобрать необходимое лечение, прежде чем произойдет деформация позвоночника. Это может занять много времени, но я думаю, что нам, в конце концов, удастся это сделать».


Несмотря на то, что ученые уже много лет знают, что сколиоз является наследственным заболеванием, детали этого явления остаются неизученными. На возникновение болезни могут влиять несколько взаимосвязанных генов, а также состояние окружающей среды. По мнению Боукок, ученые скоро сумеют обнаружить и другие гены, «ответственные» за это заболевание. 


Предполагается, что ген CHD7 играет важную роль во многих базовых процессах, происходящих в клетке. Исследователи сконцентрировались на изучении этого гена после того, как обнаружили, что при одном редком заболевании – CHARGE-синдроме – этот ген отсутствует или же разрушен. Дети, рожденные с этим синдромом, часто умирают в раннем возрасте. А те, кому удалось выжить, могут быть подвержены таким заболеваниям, как порок сердца, задержка умственного развития, проблемам с половыми органами, мочеиспусканием, со слухом или же глухоте. Впоследствии у них также может развиться сколиоз. «Это заставляет думать, что CHD7 может быть причастен и к другим типам сколиоза», - считает Боукок. 


Исследователи во главе с Кэрол Уайз, доктором наук из Шотландского госпиталя, изучили данные по 52 семьям, в каждой из которых сколиозом были больны по меньшей мере два человека. Самый младший член каждой такой семьи проходил курс лечения. У пациентов было искривление оси позвоночника в 40 градусов, и они не имели никаких других болезней – таких, как синдром Марфана или церебральный паралич, которые также могут вызвать сколиоз. Исследователи произвели исследование генома, расшифровав шесть миллионов букв генетического кода членов указанных семей, и проанализировали полученные данные. 


Оказалось, что пациенты со сколиозом очень часто имеют нарушение в «некодирующей» области гена, то есть такое нарушение не прерывает выработки геном CHD7 протеинов. Исследователи предполагают, что эта редкая мутация видоизменяет соединения в молекуле, которая «ответственна» за действия гена. В этом случае, считают ученые, ген находится в неактивном состоянии намного чаще, чем должен быть, что сокращает количество выработанного геном белка. 


«Изменение в количестве выработанного протеина едва заметно, что соотносится с первыми признаками сколиоза, который обычно развивается очень постепенно, - объясняет профессор генетики и педиатрии Майкл Ловетт. - Это нарушение так прочно ассоциируется со сколиозом, что или действительно имеет к нему отношение, или близко к той причине, которая вызывает болезнь».



27.06.2007 / GZT.ru


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

Вот так! Сами себе противоречите, доктор! То передается по нпследству, то не передается... На самом деле встречаются и такие и другие формы сколиоза. Но открытия в этой области радуют.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Янв 2013)

Потому что все не так примитивно. То, что наследственные факторы имеют значение для развития сколиоза, является общепринятным представлением. Другое дело, что точные механизмы неизвестны.


----------

